# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Ан-22 в М.1:72

## serjo

модель самолета

----------


## Д.Срибный

Модель впечатляет ))
Но фотографии портят все дело... Нельзя ли переснять нормальным фотоаппаратом? )

----------


## serjo

модель делал на заказ , сейчас находится где то в Германии в частном музее. эти фото все что у меня осталось. так что переснять не получится

----------

